# starting new supplements after seeing a naturopath



## 14670 (Sep 3, 2005)

I just had my first visit with a naturopathic doctor here in los angeles, and she has suggested (well perscribed I guess) the following:[*]250mg. B6 2x daily[*]2 ginger capsules 3x daily[*]2 nutritional yeast capsules 3x daily[*]2 fennel capsules 2x a day[*]1 capsule (enteric coated) peppermint oil 2x daily[*]2 homeopathic "cell salt combo" tabs 3x daily[*]she has also said to stay on my current vitamin routine which consists of a multivitamin/mineral, alpha-lipoic acid, and 3 essential fatty acid supplements (flaxseed oil, evening primrose oil, and broage seed oil). I am wondering though if continuing to take the EFA pills is such a good idea because oil can trigger IBS attacks (or so I've read).I have also added a soluble fiber supplement (fiber choice tabs) per the recommendation of "the first year: IBS". My main symptoms are bloating, nausea, and constipation. The naturopath agrees with my GP that I have IBS, but she also thinks that there could be some malabsorbtion going on since I had begun slowly loosing weight in the few months leading up to the onset of my symptoms. I have an appointment with her again in 3 weeks to reveiw the results of some tests and make changes as needed. So...I guess I am just wondering whether anyone has had good results using these supplements, or using a naturopath before. I also have aloe vera juice, and emer'gen-C packets, and I'm wondering if anyone uses either of these. thanks in advance







~nickkie


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

That sounds like a awful lot of stuff to take every day and those too can have side effects. I do hope it works for you though.Let us know how it goes. You may want to check out taking just magnesium if it is constipation you are suffering from. Check out the constipation section of this board for some help on that.Linda


----------



## 14670 (Sep 3, 2005)

I did everything but the essential fatty acids, aloe vera juice, & emer'gen-C drinks today, and this was my first day off anti-nausea medications in nearly a month. I still had some "just in case", but taking the supplements is seeming to help. I don't know how it's going to work overnight which can be a tough time for me, but it did help this morning which is usually the worst time of day for me sickness wise.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I've seen 2 naturopaths. The first one did some dodgy test on me that told her I had all sorts of malabsorption problems and food intolerances. She gave me hundreds of dollars worth of supplements and I stuck with it for 2 months and felt no better at all. My second one was much better. No weird tests or anything. She did help some but I've seen her 2 different years now and the stuff worked great for about a month then my symptoms started coming back again and she couldn't stop them despite giving me many more expensive pills and stuff to take. I know that some people have had a lot of luck with naturopaths though so I hope they help you.Good luck


----------



## 14670 (Sep 3, 2005)

I was actually impressed that this one didn't push any of her supplements on me (except 1, and it was about $10), but told me to go to a health food store and purchase what I needed. We'll see if that's the same when I go back as I saw some supplements in her office, but it made a (good) impression on me. I'm still going to persue this with my family doctor and a gastroenterologist (when I find one I like, and who cares about my health), but if she helps, she helps.


----------

